# Job Query



## Mizxad (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi,

I've been approached by a retail company in NZ with regards to moving out there to work and obviously it is a big move to make. 

I'm looking into all avenues about the move i.e. The job, housing, schooling. What would be good is that is there anyone over in NZ who can give me some direction as to what we can expect or what sort of company I'd be potentially working for?

The company is The Warehouse who seem to have a good reputation from what I've read etc.

Thanks
Mizxad.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Mizxad said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been approached by a retail company in NZ with regards to moving out there to work and obviously it is a big move to make.
> 
> ...


I can give you all the advice you need as my mate is a branch manager at the warehouse and has been for a number of years.

We shop in The Warehouse often but it's not the sort of place where one associates it with quality, if you get my drift.....it's cheap and cheerful. Even though it is sold there it's not the sort of place where you'd buy furniture, white goods or electricals if you wanted confidence in it lasting more than a year. It is very good for toys, dvd's, general household stuff and more middle of the road clothing, stuff for work and the like.

What do you wanna know and I'll ask him ?


----------



## Mizxad (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi, it's more around what salary I could expect and what the company is like to work for? 

What is the management or people turnover like and how any hours a week would you work as a branch manager??

Appreciate the help you can give.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Mizxad said:


> Hi, it's more around what salary I could expect and what the company is like to work for?
> 
> What is the management or people turnover like and how any hours a week would you work as a branch manager??
> 
> Appreciate the help you can give.


Once you have made 5 posts on the forum the PM (private message) facility will open for you. When you have this, send me a PM and I'll give you a contact detail to get all your answers for the warehouse.


----------



## Mizxad (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks for that. I'll PM you.


----------



## Mizxad (Aug 19, 2015)

escapedtonz said:


> Once you have made 5 posts on the forum the PM (private message) facility will open for you. When you have this, send me a PM and I'll give you a contact detail to get all your answers for the warehouse.


Just waiting for PM facility to be auctioned then I'll message you!!


----------

